# good trainer in Los Angeles?



## HockeyAce18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I am looking for a good trainer in the Los Angeles area for my 15 week old GSD. Please let me know if anyone knows of any. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

HockeyAce18.

You might have a better chance of responses if you ask a more specific question. What type of training? What area of Los Angeles because the L.A, is so huge. Sorry I can't help. Maybe respond to my post with more specifics and see if that helps.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hunter Jack said:


> HockeyAce18.
> 
> You might have a better chance of responses if you ask a more specific question. What type of training? What area of Los Angeles because the L.A, is so huge. Sorry I can't help. Maybe respond to my post with more specifics and see if that helps.


I agree, what type of training and even a north/south/east/west may help...


----------



## HockeyAce18 (Jul 27, 2011)

My apologies for not being clear. Im Toluca Lake which is by Burbank. I guess im looking for basic training right now since he's so youg but overall I want him to be a good guard dog.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Dunno if that's near OJ Knighten's place.. but that's where I would go in LA. If that's too far, maybe he would recommend a closer place to you.


----------



## HockeyAce18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ucdcrush said:


> Dunno if that's near OJ Knighten's place.. but that's where I would go in LA. If that's too far, maybe he would recommend a closer place to you.


 
Thank you, I will try that out.


----------



## Jambaa (Apr 3, 2010)

If you don't mind driving north to Santa Clarita, Anne (aka Vandal on the forum) at Adlerstein has a great understanding of dogs and should be able to guide you as well.


----------



## HockeyAce18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jambaa said:


> If you don't mind driving north to Santa Clarita, Anne (aka Vandal on the forum) at Adlerstein has a great understanding of dogs and should be able to guide you as well.


 
I coach a youth hockey team up in Valencia so that can work. I will definitely look into it. Thank you.


----------

